# Transport to the American Hospital



## DubaiExpat1980 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Everyone

My wife and I are set to move out to Dubai on the 1st Dec. We both have jobs, mine is with my existing firm and my wife is a nurse and will be working at the American Hospital.

Long-term we are thinking we would like to live somewhere fairly green and spacious as we have a dog, like plenty of living space and enjoy family type living. Our research has led us to The Springs and Mirdif but we're just not sure how practical this would be for my wife who doesn't drive.

Can anyone advise how easy and how costly it is to get from the Springs/Mirdif to the American Hospital by public transport or Taxi. 

Thanks very much for your help.

Tom


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It's a bit of a trek. There is a metro stop in healthcare City but it's a 15 minute walk to the hospital, but nothing near The Springs which is just a big housing estate. She'd have to get to The Greens/Tecom to pick up the metro and I think it takes 45 minutes or so (plus time to get to the Metro). A taxi would probably cost between Dhs 50 - 80 depending on time of day and traffic.

Mirdiff is a bit closer so reduce costs and times a bit. Mirdiff is quite spread out though.

Bear in mind how hot it gets in the summer months. She won't appreciate a long walk in 50c.


----------



## DubaiExpat1980 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Elphaba.

Are there any other residential developments similar to The Springs nearer to the American Hospital?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

DubaiExpat1980 said:


> Thanks Elphaba.
> 
> Are there any other residential developments similar to The Springs nearer to the American Hospital?


There are very few proper communities with villas near the American Hospital. Mirdiff is relatively close. Depending on your budget (and the budget will have to be high), you could try Al Badia Village or the villas at the Creek near Park Hyatt (forgot what they are called) - neither are available on Dubizzle and need to be googled I think, but are expensive. Otherwise, might be a good idea for the wife to learn to drive, and preferably to learn it in the UK. The other option would be to stay in an apartment (not sure how practical that is with a dog), in which case you would have many more options.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Tom,

Check out this website for property in Mirdif which you may find of use:

Shorooq Mirdif | Properties | Dubai Properties Group

Good luck!


----------



## DubaiExpat1980 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Guys, really appreciate all your help.

We are going to get a short-term rental villa in The Springs for a month while we wait for our container of house contents to be shipped over from the UK and see how bearable the distance / cost is for my wife to get to work in a taxi. We'll reassess after the month.

I guess we'll never really know until we're out there living it. Only 2 weeks to go now, eek!


----------



## Charliy19 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi Tom,

Ive very recently applied to the American Hospital in Dubai, like your wife I'm a nurse. How long did it take for her to hear back about a job? Weeks or months?

Hope you're settling in well!

Charlotte


----------



## Charliy19 (Dec 14, 2012)

Or can anybody else help? Please!


----------



## DubaiExpat1980 (Nov 12, 2012)

Charliy19 said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Ive very recently applied to the American Hospital in Dubai, like your wife I'm a nurse. How long did it take for her to hear back about a job? Weeks or months?
> 
> ...


Hi Charlotte

She applied through an agency, she's not sure how long they were trying before she got an interview but it was longer than 1 month. Once she had the interview she heard back within 2 weeks.

Let us know if you need any more info / advice. Good luck!

Tom


----------

